# 1 spot Available for 52hr Big E Aug 1st.



## snarfer35 (Nov 1, 2007)

My buddy was unfortunately in a car accident this weekend. He's ok just buised and banged up. He is not going to be able to go on the 52hr trip on the Big E on Aug 1st-3rd. He is reserved as #21. $650 + 12 fuel surcharge.

Anyone looking to go. I would prefer to have a fellow 2 cooler get the spot. If no takers I'll be calling U/E to have them call the wait list.

Shane


----------



## snarfer35 (Nov 1, 2007)

spot taken


----------

